

10:10 Do robots trade on tweet data? - coldcold
https://twitter.com/dave_lampton/status/436201101637865472
Retweet me NOW to find out @dave_lampton !
======
mathattack
While that tweet may be market manipulation, it's worth noting that Tweets
about Anne Hathaway have been shown to move Berkshire Hathaway stock. [1] This
is in part due to Berkshire's relative illiquidity.

[1]
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/does-a...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/does-
anne-hathaway-news-drive-berkshire-hathaways-stock/72661/)

